# Koi's verlieren ihre Farbe



## Kimba95 (20. Juni 2008)

Hallo,
drei von unseren Koi's verlieren immer mehr ihre Farben.  
Hier mal ein paar Fotos (habe leider zur Zeit keine Besseren):
   
Der gelbe auf dem mittleren Bild ist mittlerweile fast ganz weiß. Der rot-weiß-schwarze verliert immer mehr rot.
Wir haben sie im letzten Herbst bekommen, da waren sie ca. 15-20 cm groß. Mittlerweile sind sie schon ziemlich gewachsen.
Woher kommt dieser Farbverlust?


----------



## Koi-Uwe (20. Juni 2008)

*AW: Koi's verlieren ihre Farbe*

Hallo Anja,
les mal das hier

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/17632


----------



## Ulumulu (20. Juni 2008)

*AW: Koi's verlieren ihre Farbe*

Hallo Anja

Es ist völlig normal, das Kois im Wachstum ständig die Farben verändern.
Schau mal Hier :  >>>Klicken<<<

Da sieht man Wunderbar wie sich z.B. bei meinen Kois nach nur einem Jahr die Farben verändert haben.
Bei manchen ist es extrem bei anderen nur wenig.


----------



## koimen (21. Juni 2008)

*AW: Koi's verlieren ihre Farbe*

Hallo Anja

Beim Kauf von eher kleinen bzw. jungen Koi ist der Farbwechsel eine spannende Wundertüte wenn ich so sagen darf  . Der Preis ist dafür auch klar tiefer. Wenn Du ältere Koi so ab 2-4 Jahren kaufst ist die Farbänderung meistens nicht mehr so drastisch.......der Preis aber um einiges höher (gehe von Japankoi aus).
Es kommt aber auch drauf an ob Du Weibchen oder Männchen kaufst. Die Männchen sind schneller fertig ausgebildet in der Farbe/Grösse....bei den Weibchen kann es einige Jahre gehen bis sie in Ihrer wahren Pracht sind. Männchen verlieren dafür früher ihren Glanz......darum sind die Männchen meistens günstiger u.a. weil sie auch nicht an die Grösse der Weibchen herankommen. Kommt aber immer auf die Qualität an = höherer Preis. 
In einer guten "Koifarm" wirst Du in dieser Hinsicht sehr gut beraten. Da wirst Du auch mit der Zeit ein Auge dafür bekommen welche Koi eine  gute Qualität sind.......leider wirst Du dann auch merken das diese sehr teuer sind hehehe. 


Ich selber ziehe in Zukunft die älteren Koi vor, d.h kaufe lieber mal keinen (kleinen Koi) und versuche mir ein schönes in meiner Preisklasse 2-4Jährigen Koi zu finden....da die Tiere sehr alt werden können bei guter Haltung, will ich nicht alles weisse Koi im Becken schwimmend angucken müssen wegen den Farbverlusten. Ein Beispiel; Tancho Koi werde ich sicher nicht kaufen, erstens ein guter Tancho ist meistens zu teuer für mich.....und die günstigen Tancho verlieren garantiert nach einigen Jahren den roten Fleck.....und schon wieder ein weisser Koi im Becken.
Ein guter Koi kostet nun mal seinen Preis......auch wenn die Farbveränderung hier auch nicht garantiert werden kann. 

Ein weiterer Punkt ist ja auch; der Schwimmplatz ist begrenzt im Teich. Bei Dir sind 10'000Liter angegeben.....d.h für eine gute Haltung 5-7 Koi und dann ist der Teich voll. Mache die selbe Rechnung bei mir 30'000Liter Wasser aufgeteilt in 3 Becken......habe zurzeit 7Koi. Bei max. 15Koi ist schluss oder der Teich muss vergrössert werden . Darum ist mir der Platz zu schade für kleine Koi wo das Risiko mir persönlich zu gross ist wegen den obgenannten Gründen.
Kleine Koi sind auch viel anfälliger für Krankheiten bzw. überstehen sie eher nicht wie dagegen grössere.....


----------



## hoboo34 (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Koi's verlieren ihre Farbe*

..ich muss den nochmal ausgraben und hab eine Frage zu dem Thema:

Ist denn die Verfärbung auch abhängig von der Wassertemperatur bzw. der Sonneneinstrahlung ?


----------



## Koi-Uwe (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Koi's verlieren ihre Farbe*

Eher nicht,
aber bestimmt durch die Wasserhärte und das Futter. Obwohl ich gerade das Gefühl habe das, dass Schwarz etwas nachlässt.


----------



## Kimba95 (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Koi's verlieren ihre Farbe*

Hallo,
es muß wohl an den Fischen selber liegen. Wir haben lt. Koi-Händler sehr gutes Futter. Der rot-weiß-schwarze hat hauptsächlich "rot" verloren und der gelbe "gelb".
Wir haben zwei neue im letzen Jahr dazu geholt (oder war es 2008?), wieder einen rot-weiß-schwarzen und einen rot-weißen. Beide haben ihre Farbe behalten und sind wunderschön. Deshalb denke ich, dass es einfach am Fisch selber liegt.
Vor zwei Monaten kam noch ein ganz gelber dazu, mal schauen, ob er seine Farbe behält.


----------



## Schwatze (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Koi's verlieren ihre Farbe*

Hallo,

hatte das selbe Problem, bei einen Shiro Utsuri.
das Schwarz wurde immer blasser, habe mit einen guten Freund darüber gesprochen und der meinte, ich sollte die Wasserwerte prüfen.
Besonders den GH Wert und der lag unter 6°.
Durch einen TWW habe ich die Werte stabil bekommen und nach 3 Wochen kann ich sagen,
das sich die Farben zurückbilden.
Auch das Futter habe ich komplett umgestellt, sonst hatte ich noch etwas preiswerteres Futter untergemischt, jetzt gibt es nur noch Koi Collor + 6% Spirulina.

Gruß Lutz


----------

